# Advice on work visa



## Impel37 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello, 

I posted my story in other sections but I wanted to gain advice from expats living in the Italy too.

Basically my story is my girlfriend and I both just graduated University in the UK this month. We have been together most of our final year and would like to go forward with the next stage of our lives, finding a job, together.

However, the problem is that whereas I am a UK citizen, she is an American.

Her student visa will expire in October and due to the recent rule changes she can no longer stay on a graduate visa, therefore will need to obtain the appropriate one.

Our research isn't looking promising and it is very disheartening especially since our career paths will be hard enough without this added struggle. We are trying to find ways for both of us to be in the same place together. She is in fashion design and I am in Industrial/product design.

If we cannot stay in the UK I would be willing to move to Italy, Milan, where both of our fields have good job prospects.

Being apart of the EU I would be fine, however can anyone shed any light on how it would be for her, an American

Can anyone who has moved over recently shed light on obtaining a visas. Is it the same as anywhere else, sponsorship?

Also as ridiculous as this sounds, for the perfect job if she were to offer to pay all or part of my sponsorship fee is this allowed? Just in theory?

Thank you


----------



## gipi (Nov 12, 2012)

*re: advice on work visa*

Hi,

I work as an immigration consultant in Italy and I think I can help you to understand what opportunities are there for your girlfriend to work and stay in Italy.

First of all, let me say tha if you were to get married she could qualify for a family permit as a family member of an EU citizen. Such a permit wouls allow her to engage any type of work.

On another note, if she has a 3 year degree and she's offered a higly qualified position in an Italian company, I believe she could obtain a work permit and a residence permit pursuant to the blue card law - recently introduced in Italy.

Hope this helps... should you need a professional advice and support, let me know!


----------

